# cannot execute binary file [RISOLTO]

## kattivo

Ho appena installato gentoo, 

Emerso X, xfce4, e Opera...

Ho deciso di aprire opera...

al quanto mi da il seguente errore:

```

2KillerS ~ # opera

/usr/bin/opera: line 222: /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.0-20060616.5/opera: cannot execute binary file

/usr/bin/opera: line 222: /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.0-20060616.5/opera: Success

2KillerS ~ # 
```

Questo è il make.conf:

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

#CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="X mp3 avi nvidia real amuled kde stats userlocales gtk gtk2 gd samba gd-external openssl jpg png gif session unicode ipv6 alsa -arts crypt java gpm mmx ssl usb zlib python dvd dvdr chroot -berkdb truetype-fonts gnutls nls vhosts"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="it"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

PORTAGE_MEMSIZE=100

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

il compilatore è :

```

2KillerS ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6 *

```

----------

## Scen

Cosa ti restituisce

```

ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

```

?

Non è che stai usando un problemi "64bit only"?

Inoltre cosa ti restituisce

```

zcat /proc/config.gz |grep IA32

```

?

Magari hai compilato il kernel senza il supporto ai binari a 32bit.

----------

## kattivo

più probabile il secondo ...

```

KillerS kattivo # ls -FGg /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 50 10 lug 17:21 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2006.0/

2KillerS kattivo #

```

```

KillerS kattivo # zcat /proc/config.gz |grep IA32

zcat: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

----------

## bender86

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> più probabile il secondo ...
> 
> ```
> 
> KillerS kattivo # zcat /proc/config.gz |grep IA32
> ...

 

Non hai impostato il kernel per tenere una copia della configurazione in /proc. Prova a dare uno di questi comandi

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep IA32

cat /boot/config |grep IA32
```

----------

## thewally

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> KillerS kattivo # zcat /proc/config.gz |grep IA32
> ...

 

Non hai attivato il relativo supporto nel kernel. 

Dopo esserti accertato di quale versione esatta del kernel stai usando 

```
uname -r
```

esegui 

```
cat /boot/config-miaversionedelkernel | grep IA32 
```

 sul file config relativo

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> ...

 

Scusa, ma hai usato uno stage a 32bit ???   :Question:   :Question:   :Shocked: 

----------

## kattivo

no, ho usato uno stage a 64! ora ho ricompilato il kernel... provo a riavviare.. c'era il supporto disattivato "emulation 32"

----------

## thewally

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> no, ho usato uno stage a 64! ora ho ricompilato il kernel... provo a riavviare.. c'era il supporto disattivato "emulation 32"

 

Roba da niente, eh   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kattivo

Si,...  :Wink: 

Grazie mille... ora va ...  :Cool: 

----------

## thewally

 *kattivo wrote:*   

> Si,... 
> 
> Grazie mille... ora va ... 

 

Meno male   :Wink: 

Aggiungi [RISOLTO] al titolo   :Wink: 

Happy Hacking !   :Very Happy: 

----------

